# [Consulta] Instalacion y despues, internet, instalar, etc..

## fellsword

Hii!

Me presento en el foro Soy fellsword con este problema  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bueno, Ya instale gentoo por segunda vez, ya que la primera me salio mal con el grub (no se por que se instalo en el root y no en /boot).

1)Cuando termine de instalar gentoo, no me detecto la red wifi. ¿Que paso me salte o por que no se conecto?

Mi red es wlan0 con wep hex (creo que es hex) por wifi

Ya que tuve que copiar el resolv.conf del livecd. Y ahora creo que tengo internet.

2) Al querer instalar networkmanager lanza. Uso esta pagina como guía http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

emerge networkmanager

Faliled to emerge app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0, Log file:

'/var/tmp/portage/app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0/temp/build.log'

Messages for package app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0:

Fetch failed for 'app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0', Log file:

'/var/tmp/portage/app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0/temp/build.log'

2.1)Actualizar por emerge --sync manda error, dice la wiki que hacer emerge-webrsync se resuelve (solo si tienes un cortafuegos)

Fetching file portage_20120722

Uso este SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" (con o sin /gentoo-portage no funciona)

2.2) ¿Como me doy cuenta de un programa instalado?

emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

y al final coloca >>> Instaling (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

coloco qlist -I, Si esta net-wireless/wireless-tools, pero no hay como un mensaje de Listo o no se instalo

2.3) Gentoo puede usar equo, el instalador de Sabayon?

2.4) Gentoo y sabayon son compatibles en programas?

3) No importa que no utilice genkernel? Uso gentoo-sources

4) Como debo de utilizar los USE para la instalacion de KDE y casí en todo?

5) Ya terminando todo, me gustaria tener gentoo + KDE 32 bits en una laptop con wifi, teniendo 2 particiones una / root y otra swap. ¿Me pueden ayudar para instalarlo?

Ufff son un montón de preguntas, hasta ahora llevo como 3 días estudiando Gentoo, imprimí la wiki http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1 (83 hojas) para estudiarla en la escuela ja , me tiene muy intrigado. Por que use sabayon y me gusto el uso de emerge y equo ademas de ser super estable.

Espero que me ayuden  :Very Happy: 

Logrando terminar instalar gentoo en mi laptop (Tambien lo instalare en la pc de escritorio), creare post sobre gentoo para facilitar el uso, por que veo muy pocos usuarios para gentoo.  :Very Happy:  Ademas de wallpapers  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arctic

Vamos a ir por pasos ,porque creo que te estas liando bastante:

Para saber si tienes internet es facil haz un ping:

```
ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org
```

si resuelve todo esta ok

Lo de networkmanager tiene una gui para configurarlo muy facilmente, aunque yo prefiero wicd 

De sabayon no puedo decirte nada porque nunca lo he probado, estoi contento con gentoo y no me falta nada.

Genkernel no deja de ser una herramienta para ayudar a generar un kernel valido, no tiene mas trascendencia.

Las use no dejan de ser una manera facil de hacer un configure antes de compilar el paquete ,supongo que si has compilado paquetes directamente y has querido habilitar features que no estaban habilitadas por defecto ...................

Si quieres que gentoo te cargue las uses que mas se adaptan a lo que buscas usa escoge el perfil necesareo con eselect o especificalas una a una en el make.conf, tambien puedes especificarlas de modo individual para cada paquete, leete los manuales que estan traducidos y son muy completos.

Para instalar kde completo :

```
emerge kde-meta
```

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Vamos a ir por pasos ,porque creo que te estas liando bastante:
> 
> Para saber si tienes internet es facil haz un ping:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No se si puedas orientarme paso a paso.

Al hacer ping *, ping:unknown host www.gentoo.org

"Lo de networkmanager tiene una gui para configurarlo muy facilmente, aunque yo prefiero wicd " No entendí lo que querías decir.

Entonces genkernel no es necesario.

"Las use no dejan de ser una manera facil de hacer un configure antes de compilar el paquete ,supongo que si has compilado paquetes directamente y has querido habilitar features que no estaban habilitadas por defecto " No entendí lo que querías decir.

"escoge el perfil necesareo con eselect o especificalas una a una en el make.conf, tambien puedes especificarlas de modo individual para cada paquete, leete los manuales que estan traducidos y son muy completos." Menciona algo sobre desktop, desktop/gnome, desktop/kde, server, etc..? Si es eso, seleccione KDE.

No hay kde simple: emerge kde, Sin el meta?

No se, si me puedas ayudar desde aqui paso por paso?

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arctic

Te veo un poco verde para gentoo .................

No tienes conexion a internet , seguramente tu wifi esta mal configurada o necesita firmware ,si es un portatil debes de conocer el chip que lleva para cargar el modulo adecuado. 

Que salida te da este tag ??????? :

```
dmesg | grep wlan0
```

GUI (interfaz grafica de usuario) 

Wicd : https://launchpad.net/wicd

solo hay que googlear un poco...................

Si no has entendido lo de las USE es que no has leido el manual de gentoo "portage" , no deja de ser una manera de compilar paquetes quitando la paja que no necesitamos.

Si no quieres todo kde , instala solo kdebase y lo que necesites adicionalmente , si has selecionado el perfil kde , te cargara las uses mas adecuadas para ese escritorio, en gnome lo mismo seria gnome-light, aun asi yo las uses prefiero elegirlas yo mismo ya que seguramente no querras algunas que te habilita automaticamente cuando selecionas un perfil determinado.

En cualquier caso te vuelvo a sugerir leer los manuales de gentoo que estan todos traducidos al español, si no quieres leerte los manuales escoge distribuciones como ubuntu que lo dan todo masticado.

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Te veo un poco verde para gentoo .................
> 
> No tienes conexion a internet , seguramente tu wifi esta mal configurada o necesita firmware ,si es un portatil debes de conocer el chip que lleva para cargar el modulo adecuado. 
> 
> Que salida te da este tag ??????? :
> ...

 

Siii de echo, pero echando a perder se aprende. Jaja

dmesg | grep wlan0

No sale nada.

Se que las USE te ayudan a seleccionar solo lo que va a hacer instalado. USE="-gnome -gtk qt4 alsa" En este caso gnome y gtk no se instalaran y qt4 alsa si.

Pero si creo que tengo linea por que pongo emerge --search **** y busca.

También instale wireless-tools 

No considero cambiar de distro, hasta ahora las mejores son Gentoo (Sabayon) y Arch, Pero arch tiene problemas hoy en día. Por lo cual no quito el dedo del renglón para instalar gentoo.

De echo creo que tengo que reinstalarlo de nuevo. (seria mi 3 vez)

----------

## Arctic

Pues si no devuelve nada teclea como root :

```
ifconfig
```

 a ver que te sale , yo creo que en cualquier caso no tienes tu wifi correctamente instalada.

Usa lspci o lsusb para saber que chip inalambrico tiene tu tarjeta ,y despues habilita el modulo en el kernel, repasate la guia inalambrica del wiki

----------

